# Marriage Questions



## Raven3121 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi 

Please can any one help me with the following questions, I tried emailing the Egyptian Consulate in London they ignored my questions, copied and pasted info from the British Consulate in Cairo and told me to contact them, so I tried the British consulate who again ignored my actual questions and sent me virtually the same copy & paste info!! 

1) I'm divorced and I know we must declare this but I've heard my ex-husbands name is going to be written on our new marriage papers which neither of us want as my future in laws are unaware of my previous marriage. Is this true and and can we request they dont write it? I'm divorced over 3 years ago from a non-Egyptian.

2) Can I take my Egyptian husbands name as part of the marriage ceremony or do I need to change this legally in the UK before we marry and get a new passport etc as I will be living in Egypt.

3) Does residency through marriage allow me to work easily?

Thanks in advance

Raven


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I can only answer number 3... having residency through marriage does not give you the right to work.. you can only work if you are an Egyptian citizen or you have a work permit that an employer gets for you. 

On a footnote.. why start your marriage off with a lie, tell the in laws that you have been married before if you don't it will come back to bite you one day


----------



## Raven3121 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you for your quick response 

Ultimately I would personally choose to tell them, but its not only my choice and he says he doesn't want them to know as he is scared they will call it off as they are upper class and quite old in their ways especially as he is the baby and their only son. 

The most important thing for me is the name change because its something I can be sorting out legally now in the UK and getting a new passport etc if needs be ie cant change it during marriage like in the UK


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Raven3121 said:


> Thank you for your quick response
> 
> Ultimately I would personally choose to tell them, but its not only my choice and he says he doesn't want them to know as he is scared they will call it off as they are upper class and quite old in their ways especially as he is the baby and their only son.
> 
> The most important thing for me is the name change because its something I can be sorting out legally now in the UK and getting a new passport etc if needs be ie cant change it during marriage like in the UK


Normally in Egypt the wife keeps her maiden name.. I am not sure what you do when you want to change your name, going back 40 years to change my name on my passport I just sent a copy of my marriage certificate when applying for a new passport. 
It is legal to change your name in the UK at any time indeed you can call yourself anything as long as it is not to commit fraud. A lawyer can change your name now.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Raven3121 said:


> Thank you for your quick response
> 
> Ultimately I would personally choose to tell them, but its not only my choice and he says he doesn't want them to know as he is scared they will call it off as they are upper class and quite old in their ways especially as he is the baby and their only son.
> 
> The most important thing for me is the name change because its something I can be sorting out legally now in the UK and getting a new passport etc if needs be ie cant change it during marriage like in the UK




and now a damper... 

If your soon to be husband will call it off on his parents say so I would think twice about getting married. Egyptian men never cut the strings of the apron.. they generally always put their interfering mother first and be of no doubt, she will interfere


----------



## CSabry (Aug 2, 2015)

You shouldn't have to put your ex husband's name on the certificate. I married my 2nd husband (Egyptian) without naming my first husband (non-Egyptian). However, we were married in Dubai and I did need to write my marital status as divorced. When we moved to Cairo, we needed to have the Dubai marriage certificate converted to an Egyptian certificate and my husband is quite positive it does not list my status there - and I have never been required to name my ex-husband, only declare during the marriage ceremony that I am legally divorced. (You will need to register your marriage in Abbasia and have your passport translated before this. The new marriage certificate can be collected after 2 weeks at the nearest police station. This is required before the visa is issued).

If you want to take his last name, I would suggest changing in the UK on the passport before moving to Cairo. It's not common to take your husbands name in Egypt. 

Your husband can sponsor you for a residence visa, but you would need a work permit, issued by your company.


----------



## Raven3121 (Sep 20, 2015)

CSabry said:


> You shouldn't have to put your ex husband's name on the certificate. I married my 2nd husband (Egyptian) without naming my first husband (non-Egyptian). However, we were married in Dubai and I did need to write my marital status as divorced. When we moved to Cairo, we needed to have the Dubai marriage certificate converted to an Egyptian certificate and my husband is quite positive it does not list my status there - and I have never been required to name my ex-husband, only declare during the marriage ceremony that I am legally divorced. (You will need to register your marriage in Abbasia and have your passport translated before this. The new marriage certificate can be collected after 2 weeks at the nearest police station. This is required before the visa is issued).
> 
> If you want to take his last name, I would suggest changing in the UK on the passport before moving to Cairo. It's not common to take your husbands name in Egypt.
> 
> Your husband can sponsor you for a residence visa, but you would need a work permit, issued by your company.


Thank you you're response has been quite helpful  Looking into Deed Poll in preparation.


----------



## Raven3121 (Sep 20, 2015)

MaidenScotland said:


> and now a damper...
> 
> If your soon to be husband will call it off on his parents say so I would think twice about getting married. Egyptian men never cut the strings of the apron.. they generally always put their interfering mother first and be of no doubt, she will interfere


Guess I must be lucky in that his mother is not interfering in the slightest and is a truly lovely woman in fact she's great.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Raven3121 said:


> Guess I must be lucky in that his mother is not interfering in the slightest and is a truly lovely woman in fact she's great.



Lol....you have not married her prince yet but believe me she will always come first....you already have the first signs by your future husband not wanting them to know you have been married before....think carefully because you are marrying into a totally different culture which is not easy for outsiders to understand or live with once the honeymoon period is over.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Raven3121 said:


> especially as he is the baby and their only son.


So will they want lots of grandchildren??

There was a beautiful young Swiss girl here that had a good marriage. Until she didn't get pregnant. So she went and had all the tests to find out why but they couldn't find anything wrong with her. 

She suggested her husband go and be tested. He said there is nothing wrong with him!! So the family pressured him to divorce her and find a wife who could give him babies.

I always wondered whether the second wife managed


----------



## Raven3121 (Sep 20, 2015)

Gounie said:


> So will they want lots of grandchildren??
> 
> There was a beautiful young Swiss girl here that had a good marriage. Until she didn't get pregnant. So she went and had all the tests to find out why but they couldn't find anything wrong with her.
> 
> ...


Nope, no pressure at all to have kids one of his sisters lost her only child during birth and is now too old to try again. 
So they are happy with whatever we want, they only had 3 children themselves and one of his parents is an only child.


----------



## Raven3121 (Sep 20, 2015)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol....you have not married her prince yet but believe me she will always come first....you already have the first signs by your future husband not wanting them to know you have been married before....think carefully because you are marrying into a totally different culture which is not easy for outsiders to understand or live with once the honeymoon period is over.


LOL my fiance's parents are not your run of the mill kind of people. As I've said his mother is lovely and as one of his sisters had an awful time with her MIL I have been reassured by all his sisters that their mother is nothing of the sort. I've found her nothing but loving, understanding and I've been told I must always be myself as they know I'm not Egyptian.

Secondly in regards to different cultures I've been a Muslim convert for a long time now, lived and worked in GCC and other MENA countries so I am well aware of cultural differences and also not afraid to stand my ground whilst being culturally sensitive. 

I'm not some 20-something year old uncultured Brit girl marrying Khalid from the hotel animation team who she met on holiday and wants a UK visa.

I asked for factual advice not stereotypical comments which I'm really sorry for you if that's your personal experience or outlook on every situation that involves an Egyptian.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Raven3121 said:


> 1) I'm divorced and I know we must declare this but I've heard my ex-husbands name is going to be written on our new marriage papers which neither of us want as my future in laws are unaware of my previous marriage. Is this true and and can we request they dont write it? I'm divorced over 3 years ago from a non-Egyptian.


Are you going to get your hymen reconstructed, too? Why not go all out and just pretend straight on down the line. Maybe get yourself one of those "bloody marital sheet in the street" events to surround the celebration of this fine union.

Live that lie. Whatever floats your boat. But, do it knowing that the marriage papers - with your signature on five original copies - are legal _and_ religious documents.

Why on earth would your in-laws have their eyeballs on your marriage contract, anyway? Isn't that personal and private?



Raven3121 said:


> 2) Can I take my Egyptian husbands name as part of the marriage ceremony or do I need to change this legally in the UK before we marry and get a new passport etc as I will be living in Egypt.


Marriage is a good reason to do a name change, but do it after the marriage (because that's the reason).



Raven3121 said:


> 3) Does residency through marriage allow me to work easily?


No.


----------



## Raven3121 (Sep 20, 2015)

WOW! Well this place seems to hoard some fabulously friendly advice givers... NOT

When on earth did "Virginity" come into it? 

Not sure who you think you are to judge, its my fiancé's request not something that he doesn't know about. As stated below I was looking for legal/factual advice.

I don't wish to be forever identified by my ex-s surname on the marriage document, pretty sure theres nothing wrong in feeling that way and getting my name change done (as many others do), the added bonus in doing so before also means I wont have to go to additional expense later as I will be residing in Egypt. I believe positive minded individuals and professionals call it being pro-active, you should contemplate extending your horizons sometime.

Ah well its been nice giving you all something to witch over or should that be b*tch over, but I don't think I shall bother to trouble any of you again so feel to delete this thread. 

I'm sure some poor souls will stumble across this little coven of yours disguised as a haven of advice and be subjected to your ideals none the less I shall not be par-taking lol 





expatagogo said:


> Are you going to get your hymen reconstructed, too? Why not go all out and just pretend straight on down the line. Maybe get yourself one of those "bloody marital sheet in the street" events to surround the celebration of this fine union.
> 
> Live that lie. Whatever floats your boat. But, do it knowing that the marriage papers - with your signature on five original copies - are legal _and_ religious documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Raven3121 said:


> WOW! Well this place seems to hoard some fabulously friendly advice givers... NOT
> 
> When on earth did "Virginity" come into it?
> 
> ...



You are being given advice by people who have lived and worked in Egypt for a long time but obviously you are not getting the answers that you would like to get so ok that's not a problem for us as we have been here many times before answering the same sort of questions.Go ahead marry your boyfriend and i wish you all the luck in the world but please don't be abusive to the ones who are trying to advise you


----------

